# Any of the bottles i have worth anything?



## Bobbert (Jan 23, 2015)

The first bottle i have is a coke bottle i found, one side says coke, the other side says coca-cola 








 The second bottle is very strange to me, i don't know if it was beer? or a milk bottle? 



 

The only thing the bottle says on the sides, is  REGUS FAT & T M Off ? Other then that it almost looks like a old beer bottle. 









  This one i am excited about, it looks hand blown and you can see the imperfections, the bottom says nothing it it's not flat, it bends upwards like it was sitting on something when being hand blown.. It says M.C Wilbur No.50 - 6 ST NY


----------



## digger dun (Jan 24, 2015)

That last one is good. You find that one too?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2015)

I agree. There are a couple without the address but I can't find any with and it may help with research.I think I see an iron pontil on there. Could you post a picture of the bottom please? The second one I can't say much about from the base pic but it looks like a Fleur de Lis so maybe French? The coke can probably be recycled.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jan 24, 2015)

I believe the second one is the Anchor Hocking logo that was introduced ca. 1967. That one is probably a good candidate for recycling, also.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd might agree but I don't see that in the square. Also, if it were REGIS PAT for Registered Patent, maybe, but I have no idea what language REGUS FAT would be.[]


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 24, 2015)

The "REGUS FAT & T M Off" means "Registered (in) US Patent & Trade Mark Office" That last bottle from NY is leaps and bounds better than the others, it would be nice to see a pic of the base to determine if it was pontiled.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2015)

There appears to be some confusion on how to spell WILBUR. Three are listed as WILBER, one as misspelled. http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABSearchResults.aspx?Source=Firms&Firm=57464&SourceDesc=Wilber%2c+M.+C. This is listed as WILBUR but not on the list above and has picture proof.  http://bottleden.com/APS2...re.php?search_fd0=1897 Interesting ????? Could you verify your spelling?


----------



## Bobbert (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, i been feeling ill lately.  It says M.C Wilbur, no E in there. Here are a few pictures of the bottom i just took


----------



## Bobbert (Jan 25, 2015)

The bottle was found when digging underneath the ground, excavation. Good thing the machine didn't break the bottle


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 25, 2015)

The Wilbur bottle is a rare one, hang on to it!


----------



## Bobbert (Jan 25, 2015)

I found out a little history of where it was found, and the small house used to be a old barn stable, there was a little trash hole with bottles in it and other junk. A couple of the bottles were broken too when the dirt was moved, this one survived. There could me a couple more there too, i might have to check out sometime with a shovel. Very cool, you never know what you can find on your property. I should get my metal detector there sometime and try to see if i can find any coins. If you had to guess of the value of the bottle, how much would you think i could get if i threw it up on ebay sometime? Finding work these days is not so easy so i may have to do that sometime soon in the near future.


----------

